# $69.99 SALE!!! Keil & Delitzsch Commentary on the Old Testament, 10 Volumes



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 8, 2006)

Keil & Delitzsch Commentary on the Old Testament, 10 Volumes: Updated Edition with CD-ROM
By: C.F. Keil, F. Delitzsch

Retail Price: $695.00 
*CBD Price: $69.99*

They will be shipping on March 25th! I'm definitely getting a set, this is a great price. 

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...73884&netp_id=109857&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW


----------



## Solo Christo (Jan 9, 2006)

This is an incredible deal. But I doubt I'll be getting it as I already have a free version on E-sword. It would make a great gift for any pastor though....


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> This is an incredible deal. But I doubt I'll be getting it as I already have a free version on E-sword. It would make a great gift for any pastor though....


----------



## Casey (Jan 9, 2006)

If you buy it off the website I think you get a free CD (which the mailed-out catalogue doesn't seem to include).


----------

